# Happy 1st Birthday, Amelia!!!



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy, happy birthday to a little girl who has brought me boundless joy! You are a little ray of sunshine with your sweet and naughty ways. I love you, Amelia!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

And here she is a year ago....as a little baby!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Happy happy birthday sweet, beautiful, princess Amelia! I love your always cute outfits, hope you have a super day <3 <3 <3


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday to such a pretty kitty!

That kitten picture is absolutely adorable.

She's always taken well to wearing those accessories?

I know everytime I try and put something on Abigail she goes absolutely crazy trying to get it off!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes, Adelea, Amelia has always worn her bows proudly. Today she has a green one on. I'll get a pic later. The dogs are decked out in green as well.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Happy birthday to Amelia!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Here is the birthday girl in her St. Patrick's Day collar!


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

Happy birthday sweetie! Love your necklace collection! :3


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Happy birthday, beautiful young lady. Thank you for all the joy you bring your person.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy First Birthday, Amelia!:smiles
How neat that she's born on St. Patrick's Day! 

Hope you got lots of yummy treats and loves from your humans and the doggies!

Love her beautiful photos! She is one adorable kitty and can't be all that naughty if she leaves her pretty collar accessories alone.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Amelia!
You Sweet Beautiful little Girl!
(And many, many more!) 
My...How you have grown!
S.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia thanks everyone for the birthday wishes and the compliments! She is enjoying her day very much with all of the treats and spoiling!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday Amelia. I know you are getting lots of play, pets, and pampering today!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AMELIA!


Don't do anything I wouldn't do, and if you do, do it real good!


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy birthday Amelia, and lots more. She is precious and her bow is beautiful. Enjoy her today and always.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, very belated birthday wishes to one of the best-dressed cats ever!


----------

